# All Parts to do a DC Conversion on small car



## swb (Nov 22, 2015)

Located in Australia

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/noosaville/engine-engine-parts-transmission/electric-vehicle-conversion-parts-motor-batteries-contoller/1096149832


----------

